

Using crowdsourcing and Django to dig through the expenses of the UK Parliament - mace
http://simonwillison.net/2009/talks/europython-crowdsourcing/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=671197>

Much comment there already.

